# Flower’s Grow.



## Flower (Mar 2, 2022)

Two Jack Herer seeds and a lemon auto were repotted last night after I got home and found they had sprouted. 
I am doing my best to watch humidity and temperatures in the bloom bloom room where the Blueberry Kush and LSD currently reside. 

I also have a sour diesel clone that was gifted to me and will put a picture of it on later. 

I decided to start this grow journal with the intention of giving other, more experienced growers, a chance to weigh in and offer advice, and/or constructive criticism. 
I figure this will also give me a place to ask questions without cluttering up the rest of the forum. 

Please note, I have spent several hours perusing through the information on here, and use the search function religiously. 
I have had several questions come to mind that I have not found answers to yet.  
So with that being said, on to my first question. 

Seems to me that an MJ could be planted in a large pot with an opportunity to leave the soil a few inches below the top of the pot. 
We will say for the sake of argument, 4 inches. 
Once the bottom of the plant has been pruned up and made pretty, the pot could be filled the rest of the way up and the plant could then grow more roots from the newly buried stalk to better feed the above ground portion. 
Kind of like hilling taters. 
Am I wrong in my thinking?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2022)

Flower I don't know, it sound interested.  Well see what other grower feel.  Best of Luck.


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)

Interesting, are you making this up or following instructions?


----------



## Flower (Mar 2, 2022)

Came up with that on my own. Just seemed to make sense. Start your plant lower in the pot. 
Trim the bottom of the plant later, and then top off with soil. Roots fill up the added soil and you have killed a 2nd bird by keeping your plants shorter. 
I am just one of those guys that spend a lot of time thinking outside the box.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

But you would loose out on the roots already growing The room below the roots is necessary for a big Tap and other large primary roots  needed to grow a good size plant
It takes time for those roots to grow and reach the bottom and than stop growing down and start to ball up,.By doing it the way you describe your roots will bottom out sooner ,Thus a smaller plant. The smaller shooters from the stalk wont do much towards plant size


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

It most likely will stunt the plants so yes they will be shorter and produce less yield


----------



## Flower (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But you would loose out on the roots already growing The room below the roots is necessary for a big Tap and other large primary roots  needed to grow a good size plant
> It takes time for those roots to grow and reach the bottom and than stop growing down and start to ball up,.By doing it the way you describe your roots will bottom out sooner ,Thus a smaller plant. The smaller shooters from the stalk wont do much towards plant size


 
Seems like once the stalk was buried, that it would now be considered taproot?

But, I see your point, the lower in the pot it’s planted, the sooner it bottoms out. 

The stalk could be buried to create more roots without damaging the plant though, right?
If so, then this theory should hold up for an outdoor grow?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Flower said:


> Seems like once the stalk was buried, that it would now be considered taproot?
> 
> But, I see your point, the lower in the pot it’s planted, the sooner it bottoms out.
> 
> ...


Use a good deep pot, yes the stem will grow roots but unsure of how thick they will get


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Better yet Dig a 4 ft deep hole fill with grow soil then do you experiment


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Bet ya get a tree


----------



## Flower (Mar 2, 2022)

Challenge accepted.  Gonna have to start a journal on that in a couple months. 






Here is a picture of the sour diesel clone that I promised. 

I left the new sprouts in the dome overnight, and whew talk about some stretch!
I got them moved out of there and up into the light. 
I got nervous about the Girl Scout auto seed not popping yet, so I started peeling back the peat pellet until I found tender stalk. I followed it sideways where I found folded up leaves still under the dirt. I repotted and finished excavating the leaves from the dirt. I am gonna leave her in the dome overnight and see what she looks like tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Looks Fine Nice job


----------



## Flower (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Better yet Dig a 4 ft deep hole fill with grow soil then do you experiment



I think I will make it 5’ deep and put a foot of creek gravel in the bottom of it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Flower said:


> I think I will make it 5’ deep and put a foot of creek gravel in the bottom of it.


If ya dig deep enough ya will hit water and never have to water again LOL


----------



## Flower (Mar 4, 2022)

The Girl Scout auto was perked up perfectly fine yesterday when I got home. She is now up under the light with the other 3. 
I have them and Sour D in a temporary veg closet right now waiting for chop day on Blueberry and LSD. Once the chop is over, I am moving everything into the bloom closet and switching the lights back to veg. 
I will then build a bigger, better, Bloom Bloom Room.


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

Flower, you have it going on Happy Growing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Flower, you have it going on Happy Growing.


Yep
Once ya beat the smell the plants will come along nicely LOL


----------



## Flower (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Flower, you have it going on Happy Growing.


 
I don’t think I am doing too bad.  I would like to get the humidity up, and temp down a little in the veg room, but I will be able to control it better once I switch rooms after the chop.


----------



## Flower (Mar 4, 2022)

I have been using Fox Farm nutrients, every other watering, per instructions. I fed yesterday and had a wee bit more nute burn than I was comfortable with. I have seen others on here mention that they run FF at half strength.
I believe I may do the same.

Here is a picture from last year’s grow. I believe it is Strawberry Cough.


----------



## Flower (Mar 5, 2022)

Question #2- I have raised bred and trained hunting dogs all my life, so it is inevitable that sooner or later I am gonna try to make some seeds. 
I am in no hurry to start, but my gears are starting to grind a little with the thought of it.

What “pure” strain of mj would YOU start with as your “base” if you were going to start breeding tomorrow?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Never made seeds so I don't know. I'd rather buy strains that someone already put the time into or talk to a friend about gifting you some beans.
As for as starting out I would say with a Kush or Skunk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Flower said:


> Question #2- I have raised bred and trained hunting dogs all my life, so it is inevitable that sooner or later I am gonna try to make some seeds.
> I am in no hurry to start, but my gears are starting to grind a little with the thought of it.
> 
> What “pure” strain of mj would YOU start with as your “base” if you were going to start breeding tomorrow?


Read up on Seed Genetics and breeding 1st
Do not just be a Pollen Chucker


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

There are a few ppl on here that do it but it's not as easy as it sounds to get a stable strain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Flower (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Read up on Seed Genetics and breeding 1st
> Do not just be a Pollen Chucker


I have been, that’s why I ask now, before I chuck pollen at something 3 or 4 years down the road. 
I wonder how many strains are out there that are really “pure”, and not something that was back crossed a bunch in an attempt to re-establish a lost strain.
I have done enough reading on the subject to know that inbreeding, outcrossing, and line breeding ( which most on here refer to as back crossing) tactics I use on hounds should also apply to plants. 
I understand how dominant and recessive genes work. I also understand that inbreeding does not create problems, it exposes what is already there.
I know how to breed for traits, and I know how to breed traits out of a line with proper use of inbreeding and line breeding. I assure you, much thought will go into anything I may breed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

I've got a few stray seeds here and there from weed and grew it out with no problems but never bred nothing.
I'll pull a chair and watch when you get started.


----------



## Flower (Mar 5, 2022)

So today, I went through all the cuttings I have been trying to clone. I actually found 2 LSD’s and 2 Blueberry Kush's that had developed roots. I repotted them and stuck them back in the humidity dome. If I can just get 2 of each to make it I will be more than happy.


----------



## Flower (Mar 8, 2022)

Not much to report right now. Everything is just kind of on cruise control at the moment. 
As of late, I have been doing much reading on lighting. And ventilation. And carbon filters. And wherever else that wormhole leads me. 
At the moment I am planning to go with a 600w Hps, and cfl’s for fill here and there for 12/12. I also plan to switch to HO T5’s for veg. 
I am currently running cfl’s on everything. They are ok, but they are too hot to be able to move as close to the plants as I want to in veg, and they don’t produce enough yield in flower.


----------



## Flower (Mar 8, 2022)

Speaking of lighting, let’s say for the sake of argument that you had a grow room in your basement. If all the heat from the lights was vented to the main floor above ( carbon filter), would it offset your heating bill any in the winter?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 9, 2022)

It may lower things a little bit but you mentioned you are planning kicking in a 600w Hps above. It would probably turn out closer to an even trade depending on how well your abode is insulated.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2022)

Flower said:


> I have been, that’s why I ask now, before I chuck pollen at something 3 or 4 years down the road.
> I wonder how many strains are out there that are really “pure”, and not something that was back crossed a bunch in an attempt to re-establish a lost strain.
> I have done enough reading on the subject to know that inbreeding, outcrossing, and line breeding ( which most on here refer to as back crossing) tactics I use on hounds should also apply to plants.
> I understand how dominant and recessive genes work. I also understand that inbreeding does not create problems, it exposes what is already there.
> I know how to breed for traits, and I know how to breed traits out of a line with proper use of inbreeding and line breeding. I assure you, much thought will go into anything I may breed.


Look for old landrace strains from specialty breeders. Others to have might be the basics, OGKush, Hindu Kush, Northern Lights, etc.

Bubba


----------



## Flower (Mar 9, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> It may lower things a little bit but you mentioned you are planning kicking in a 600w Hps above. It would probably turn out closer to an even trade depending on how well your abode is insulated.


To be honest, I have an outside wood stove, so heat is already cheap anyway. I figure that if I exhaust the heat from the lights into the main living area that by stove blower won’t kick on as much. I am definitely not planning to heat the whole house solely from the heat produced by the lights. Just hoping for an even trade as you mentioned above.


----------



## Flower (Mar 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Look for old landrace strains from specialty breeders. Others to have might be the basics, OGKush, Hindu Kush, Northern Lights, etc.
> 
> Bubba


Thank you for the suggestions. I have been researching landrace strains because I felt that was the direction I was going to end up going. Northern lights was on my radar as well.


----------



## Flower (Mar 9, 2022)

Ventilation question.

If smell is not a concern, would you rather…..

Have a sealed hood and have separate ventilation for the lights and flower room?

Have an unsealed hood and ventilate both at once?

Which one makes it easier to control room temperature?


----------



## Insane (Mar 11, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 289486
> View attachment 289487
> View attachment 289488
> 
> ...



As a fellow soil grower I do the same thing. I plant my seeds and let them germinate in the pot the plant will grow in for its entire life and add fresh soil over time while the original soil compacts from watering. Sounds similar to what you are doing but I kinda just wing it


----------



## Flower (Mar 12, 2022)

Insane said:


> As a fellow soil grower I do the same thing. I plant my seeds and let them germinate in the pot the plant will grow in for its entire life and add fresh soil over time while the original soil compacts from watering. Sounds similar to what you are doing but I kinda just wing it


I started the seeds in a jiffy peat pellet, which then went inside of a pint peat pot. 
The pint peat pot will soon be planted inside of a 1 gallon cardboard tube, which will then be planted in either the ground, or 5+ gallon plastic pot. The 4 new seedlings will be going into tubes soon. I will be sure to include pictures when I do. I have a feeling many on here will find it interesting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

I start in Jiffy Pots with seed starter and then into where they will remain. Usually into 3 to 5 gallon pots with FF Ocean Forest. By the time the seedlings grow through the Jiffy Pots they are ready for the hot soil.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 12, 2022)

Flower said:


> I started the seeds in a jiffy peat pellet, which then went inside of a pint peat pot.
> The pint peat pot will soon be planted inside of a 1 gallon cardboard tube, which will then be planted in either the ground, or 5+ gallon plastic pot. The 4 new seedlings will be going into tubes soon. I will be sure to include pictures when I do. I have a feeling many on here will find it interesting.


I did four transplants in my last grow with great success. I plan to do the same for my spring grow. To me it is easier to judge the amount of water and feed in the appropriate pot for the size plant. My little seedlings for spring just got planted in the second pots living under a plant light to veg out till next transplant. I usually bury them a bit deeper each time to shorten the underside to accommodate any stretch or to get the room I want at the end under the plants. The bottom stem does not mind being covered in a bit more soil. I used the peat starter my first grow but went with the root riot starters this time. I found that the root riot was much cleaner with less gnats than the peat starters although i lost one of my girls when her seed pod got stuck on the much sturdier root riot clump and broke her little head off. I still like the root riot starters better as they root much better and are much cleaner. GMO has good info on them in his current grow. I will make sure next time my seeds a able to get out of the plug.


----------



## Flower (Mar 12, 2022)

As you can see in the picture, I have 6” diameter cardboard tubes. I will cut them to 12” lengths later with a hacksaw. 
l then lay a piece of filter material over the end of the tube before inserting the end cap. 
Once cut to 12” lengths, I will plant one of the seedlings in it peat pot and all. Later, when the plants have outgrown their tube, they will be planted in their final home, tube and all, after I pop the cap and filter material out of the end.


----------



## Flower (Mar 12, 2022)

LSD and blueberry should ready to chop around March 20.  Definitely gonna be disappointed with the yield from the cfl’s, but I am comfortable investing more money in this now that I feel like I have a pretty good grasp on how to do this.
It is going to be a while before I will have anything big enough to flower, so for now I am going to concentrate on revamping my current multi purpose grow/flower closet into a sole veg closet. An 8 bulb T5 HO fixture with bulbs is on the way.
As soon as the chop is over, the cfl’s are coming out, and the T5’s are going in.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

I think Weedhopper here is knowledgeable on the T-5 tubes IIRC.  He's posted some excellent results with them.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Or was it Hot T-5, maybe Im mixed up!

bubba


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!


----------



## Flower (Mar 14, 2022)

gmo said:


> Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!



Best thing I have is the most recent pictures.


----------



## Flower (Mar 14, 2022)

Did some repotting today. The sour diesel in the back is now in her final pot. 
The four seedlings, which are 17 days old, are in their 2nd from last pots.


----------



## Flower (Mar 15, 2022)

4u2sm0kes picture clone guide
					

:ciao:     Hope this helps     take care and be safe:bolt::bong:




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				




Just dropping this here so it’s handy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 15, 2022)

Flower said:


> Best thing I have is the most recent pictures.


You should enter one of these beautiful buds in the contest. They are very nice and glad to see you gonna grow again. Keep us posted on what your new light situation is and how it compares


----------



## Flower (Mar 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You should enter one of these beautiful buds in the contest. They are very nice and glad to see you gonna grow again. Keep us posted on what your new light situation is and how it compares


 
I reckon I will enter one, but I am gonna wait until the last day to do it and let them grow as much as possible.


----------



## Flower (Mar 15, 2022)

Got a jewelers loupe yesterday and held it up to the phone to take pictures.


----------



## Insane (Mar 15, 2022)

Flower said:


> As you can see in the picture, I have 6” diameter cardboard tubes. I will cut them to 12” lengths later with a hacksaw.
> l then lay a piece of filter material over the end of the tube before inserting the end cap.
> Once cut to 12” lengths, I will plant one of the seedlings in it peat pot and all. Later, when the plants have outgrown their tube, they will be planted in their final home tube and all after I pop the cap and filter material out of the end.


Very cool idea, would love to see a step by step picture guide when you do this!


----------



## Flower (Mar 15, 2022)

Insane said:


> Very cool idea, would love to see a step by step picture guide when you do this!



The last post on page 2 of this journal shows the step by step.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Looks Great Stinky


----------



## Flower (Mar 17, 2022)

The wife and I tried a little sample nug from the blueberry kush last night. ( I threw it in the food dehydrator for about an hour and a half to dry it out enough for some puffy puff.) I don’t wanna brag on it just yet, but I am pretty sure it was some of the best, if not the best, smoke I have ever had. I am gonna have to smoke some more tonight to be sure. I can’t wait to get a proper cure on this stuff. I have a feeling I am gonna be keeping this strain around for a while.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

Flower said:


> As you can see in the picture, I have 6” diameter cardboard tubes. I will cut them to 12” lengths later with a hacksaw.
> l then lay a piece of filter material over the end of the tube before inserting the end cap.
> Once cut to 12” lengths, I will plant one of the seedlings in it peat pot and all. Later, when the plants have outgrown their tube, they will be planted in their final home, tube and all, after I pop the cap and filter material out of the end.  View attachment 290300
> View attachment 290301
> ...


You must work at a print shop. I use to get these tubes from our library at work for my dog o chew on. They seem pretty thick to me and have a lot of glue or something in them to make them extra hard. Are you thinking they will decompose when put in the dirt?


----------



## Flower (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You must work at a print shop. I use to get these tubes from our library at work for my dog o chew on. They seem pretty thick to me and have a lot of glue or something in them to make them extra hard. Are you thinking they will decompose when put in the dirt?



I know someone that works at a print shop. 
Those cores are 1/8” thick. They fall apart pretty fast once they are stuck in the dirt.


----------



## Flower (Mar 19, 2022)

Had a heck of a time with Ole’ Brown Thumb this morning. She was trying to get another sample nug from LSD. I finally talked her down, but it wasn’t easy because she already had scissors in hand by the time I figured out what she was up to.








I gave the big girls another feeding Thursday the 17th. It was obvious they were hungry and not done adding weight.
They seem to have really frosted up more to me.




The seedlings are doing great.
Left, top and bottom, Jack Herer.
Top right, Lemon Auto.
Bottom right, Girl Scout Cookies Auto.




Sour Diesel has really started growing the past couple weeks. I cleaned her bottom up a little and took the first clone from her this morning. 
Anyone have a comment on the 3 leafed fans?


----------



## Flower (Mar 23, 2022)

LSD and blueberry kush are starting to look a little sad at day 59 of flower. I believe they would still be looking fairly perky right now if I had some CalMag. I am getting ready to order some in a few minutes. I will definitely keep some on hand in the future. 
I have not seen a sign of an amber trichome yet, so I am trying to hold off a couple more days. 






The little girls are still doing great. The smallest one, Girl Scout cookies auto, has fallen behind a little, but looks perfectly healthy. 






A picture of my first attempt at FIMing. I see new growth. 






Sour D is starting to look a little different. I have taken a 2nd clone from her, and I am trying my hand at super cropping. So far, so good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

I've got that temp gauge. Mine has another gauge that it also reads that's mobile.


----------



## Flower (Mar 25, 2022)

3 weeks or so ago I ordered some seeds. They arrived a couple days ago. Yesterday I planted 3 of them. Purple ghost candy, big bud, and white widow. Believe it or not, the WW feminized seeds were the freebies. 
I actually ordered more seeds the day that my most recent additions arrived, and WW was the freebies again. I guess I am going be growing plenty of that in future grows.









  We did the deed today. 61 days of flower resulted  in a fairly respectable first time grow under cfl’s, if I don’t say so myself.





Sour D looks a little more different every day as I continue to take clones and super crop her.


----------



## Flower (Mar 26, 2022)

Another drop for future reference. 





						How do you do curing?
					

How do you do curing? I never did that before. I just dried it out and bag it and stuck in the freezer.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Flower (Mar 29, 2022)

Got the new mobile veg closet set up. Notice the tub of clones and seedlings in the bottom. All 3 of the seeds I planted the other day have popped and are doing nicely.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

Would love to have a mobile veg closet. Was wondering how warm the space would need to be. I have room in my attic for tent that would be perfect for that. We had what I hope will be the last freeze last night and have had a pretty mild winter. I can’t afford to heat the space but this may be a good time of year to use a tent up there between the cold days and hot days To veg out my summer plants


----------



## Flower (Mar 31, 2022)

I think I am starting to get the hang of this clone thing. Got some roots poking out of this peat pellet. Went ahead and potted it.






Repotted the two autos today into grow bags. 
Did a little more organizing as well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice play area. Looking good


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2022)

Left to go camping Friday, drove home for an hour or so Saturday to check the plants and grab a couple things, and found this.
Fortunately, thanks to the wealth of knowledge I have gathered from this forum, I knew what it was, I knew what to do, and I had the correct product on hand to remedy the situation.
I have come to the conclusion that I had some hitchhikers on the milk crates that I incorporated in my vegmobile. Learned a lesson about sterilizing any outside objects coming into the grow area.
All in all, everything is back under control and I am pretty happy with myself for knowing what to do.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 292570
> View attachment 292571
> 
> Left to go camping Friday, drove home for an hour or so Saturday to check the plants and grab a couple things, and found this.
> ...


Is that a leaf miner doing that? Have you seen any bugs? Is this on all the leaves? Just trying to understand what this is.


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is that a leaf miner doing that? Have you seen any bugs? Is this on all the leaves? Just trying to understand what this is.


Yes, leaf miners. I could see them crawling once I noticed the damage and started looking close. I will say, they work fast. 
I noticed 0 damage on Friday afternoon when I left for camp. I was very surprised at the damage inflicted in 24 hours. 
I drenched the plants in Bonide spray oil, turned off 4, of the 8, T5 bulbs in hopes of not burning my freshly drenched plants. I then had to abandon them to their fate as I rushed back to camp in an attempt to quell Ole Brown Thumbs constant barrage of incoming calls wanting to know what was taking so long, while also giving me a longer list of things to pick up on the way back to camp.


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2022)

I believe I finally have the veg mobile set up the way I want it.




I am about ready to take another clone or two from Sour D.




The little Girl Scout Auto in front has been a runty plant from the start. The Lemon Auto, in the grow bag behind her, is turning into a beast of a little plant. I must say, it is interesting growing them for the first time.
I have been super cropping the Lemon in an effort to keep all the main colas at the same height.




Both of my Jack Herer plants are looking great. The short lived leaf miner attack never even slowed them down. I even took two clones from the larger of the two.




I have been starting my clones in peat pellets.I cover them the rest of the way with dirt once roots are discovered poking through the mesh outer layer of the pellets. I owe credit to someone on here for stealing that idea from. 
If you look closely in the back, you can see some seeds popping. 
And, by the way, it stays a little warmer than 66 degrees in the humidity dome. I had the lid off a minute. The little candle warmer keeps it around 70-75.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Pulling up a chair.
Let's rock this grow my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

your plants are looking happy

here is to a happy harvest!


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> Came up with that on my own. Just seemed to make sense. Start your plant lower in the pot.
> Trim the bottom of the plant later, and then top off with soil. Roots fill up the added soil and you have killed a 2nd bird by keeping your plants shorter.
> I am just one of those guys that spend a lot of time thinking outside the box.



I found that roots do not grow up into added soil. I made the newbie mistake of burying my first plant too deep into my flower pot. I added much soil, but the roots never moved up past a certain point. I also tried adding a inch or two of soil to my latest grow with the same results, the roots stayed a few inches deep under the top soil and did not move up. It makes sense I guess, the plant must know when the roots are breaking ground.


----------



## Flower (Apr 11, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I found that roots do not grow up into added soil. I made the newbie mistake of burying my first plant too deep into my flower pot. I added much soil, but the roots never moved up past a certain point. I also tried adding a inch or two of soil to my latest grow with the same results, the roots stayed a few inches deep under the top soil and did not move up. It makes sense I guess, the plant must know when the roots are breaking ground.


Thank you for that input. I must say I am a little surprised, and disappointed, that your experience has led you to believe this will not work. I was kind of hoping it would.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 11, 2022)

Flower said:


> Thank you for that input. I must say I am a little surprised, and disappointed, that your experience has led you to believe this will not work. I was kind of hoping it would.



I wouldn't say it won't work, but just keep in mind that the roots seem to know when to stop. I'm only two grows and noticed that the roots only come up to a certain point, I'd say around an inch below your plant stem. Are there any experts here that know if there is a "stopping point" for roots at the top of your grow container?


----------



## Flower (Apr 13, 2022)

It’s been right at 3 weeks since we harvested LSD and Blueberry Kush. I would say we have a pretty decent cure at this point. 
We had to harvest a little earlier than I wanted due to unforeseen circumstances, so the trichomes were mostly cloudy at the time of chop, with a few clear, and 0 amber. 
The LSD is a fast and furious high. It really takes off at the start, but is short lived. 
The Blueberry Kush is still my favorite. Better not smoke it until bedtime though, because it will melt you right into the bed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 292570
> View attachment 292571
> 
> Left to go camping Friday, drove home for an hour or so Saturday to check the plants and grab a couple things, and found this.
> ...



If your plant leaves look like someone was doodling squiggly lines, It's likely that your plant has a leafminer infestation.1 Leafminers are the larvae of various beetles, flies, moths, and sawflies. The adult lays their eggs on the leaf and the larvae burrow into the leaf and tunnel through it, feeding and leaving a transparent trail of where they've been. If you look closely, you can often see a dark dot at the end of one of the lines.


----------



## Flower (Apr 13, 2022)

Right now, counting seedlings and all, I am currently growing Jack Herer, Lemon Auto, Girl Scout Auto, Sour Diesel, Purple Ghost Candy, White Widow, Big Bud, Chocolate Skunk, and Gelato. 




I have Sour D right where I want her. I can’t wait to get her in flower. Waiting on the new light to be delivered. 




The FIMing and super cropping has turned this Jack Herer into a bushy little monster. I can’t believe how well this works. 




The Lemon Auto is starting to grow some buds. 




I now feel I am just keeping this runty little Girl Scout Auto around in the interest of science.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2022)

those plants are looking healthy


----------



## Flower (Apr 16, 2022)

You know that feeling you get when your new light shows up, and you open it only to find a broken cool tube.


----------



## Flower (Apr 18, 2022)

I pulled the plants out to do a little rearranging today, so I took a picture from above of Sour D and my two Jack Herers while I had the opportunity. I may actually have them too bushy. 




Everyone got their bottom cleaned up a little as well. 



I got all the seedlings repotted and everyone is back in the veg mobile.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## Flower (Apr 26, 2022)

Keep in mind, I just returned from a 5 day out of town trip yesterday and watered them when I got home. This evening I was pinching stems right before I took this picture, hence the wilty look at the moment. 




I am starting to be happy about my decision to keep this runty little Girl Scout auto around. She is a solid built little thing, I’ll give her that. 




I believe this lemon auto is an absolutely beautiful plant in anyones book. 
Better watch out guys and gals, she may give you a little competition in May botm.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

those are some beautiful plants

are you getting any aromas from them?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 295181
> 
> Keep in mind, I just returned from a 5 day out of town trip yesterday and watered them when I got home. This evening I was pinching stems right before I took this picture, hence the wilty look at the moment.
> View attachment 295182
> ...


Pretty Garden Flower. You are certainly on your way to BOTM for sure


----------



## Flower (Apr 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> those are some beautiful plants
> 
> are you getting any aromas from them?


Barely any smell at all.


----------



## Flower (Apr 27, 2022)

[QUOTE="Flower, post: 1162345, member:
I got nervous about the Girl Scout auto seed not popping yet, so I started peeling back the peat pellet until I found tender stalk. I followed it sideways where I found folded up leaves still under the dirt. I repotted and finished excavating the leaves from the dirt. I am gonna leave her in the dome overnight and see what she looks like tomorrow.
[/QUOTE]

Looking back at this post from March 2, 
I actually let Ole’ Brown Thumb plant the Girl Scout Auto seed. I remember thinking she planted the seed a little deep, and obviously she had it pointed the wrong way due to the fact it grew towards the side of the peat pellet instead of up. 
The poor little runty thing never had a chance to reach its full potential once it felt the touch of Ole’ Brown Thumb.


----------



## Flower (May 5, 2022)

The Lemon and the Girl Scout autos are at 65 days. I have not had much time to get on here lately. Been busy guiding turkey hunters. Everyone has their tags filled now, so I can get back to concentrating on growing.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Got anything to get entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest? Even if it's from a previous grow, you can enter here: 





						May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month Entries
					

May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the May 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

Nice job flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

I swear GMO is the My Pillow guy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Looking good flower


----------



## Flower (May 18, 2022)

The little Girl Scout that could is gonna be my best entry yet in BOTM. 
Look out, ladies and gentlemen, she is about ready. I noticed a little amber on her yesterday. Official entry photo is coming soon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 18, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 297231
> 
> The little Girl Scout that could is gonna be my best entry yet in BOTM.
> Look out, ladies and gentlemen, she is about ready. I noticed a little amber on her yesterday. Official entry photo is coming soon.


Thats gonna be a pretty bud for BOTM flower


----------



## Flower (May 18, 2022)

She was showing enough amber. 
I took her down on day 77. 
Heading over to BOTM to enter.


----------



## boo (May 18, 2022)

that's some serious dreading...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 297355
> 
> She was showing enough amber.
> I took her down on day 77.
> Heading over to BOTM to enter.


Very nice! Well done!


----------



## Flower (May 19, 2022)

Flower said:


> Barely any smell at all.


Btw, they are all dankiddy dank now.


----------



## Flower (May 19, 2022)

The Lemon auto is at 78 days and still going. The buds are really starting to weigh her down. She will be next months entry.


----------



## Flower (May 24, 2022)

Tore the basement half apart, but I finally got all my ventilation set up.




Everything seems to be working as it should. I ran it for several hours yesterday and the internal temp never got over 77 degrees.




The front stays sucked in when the in-line fans are running.








I set up the timer and everything last night. I will check the temp and humidity today when I get home from work. 
If all goes well, this beautiful Sour Diesel will finally be going into 12/12 this evening.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

good job

is that sour diesel is gonna outgrow that tent?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 297445
> View attachment 297446
> 
> The Lemon auto is at 78 days and still going. The buds are really starting to weigh her down. She will be next months entry.




what does that lemon auto smell like when you rub the stems?


----------



## Flower (May 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good job
> 
> is that sour diesel is gonna outgrow that tent?


I am not gonna lie, I am deeply concerned.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

Flower said:


> I am not gonna lie, I am deeply concerned.


Supercropping may help


----------



## Flower (May 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what does that lemon auto smell like when you rub the stems?


I will give it a sniff test when I get home today. She is plenty aromatic though.


----------



## Flower (May 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Supercropping may help


I have had this thing in veg for 3 months. I have super cropped the crap out of it. I pinched everything there was left to pinch yesterday. If you look closely at the picture of the inside of the Flower Tower, you will notice aggressively ribbed shelf supports. I have a wire shelf that goes inside that I believe is 2”x4” squares. I got some ideas, lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

Flower said:


> I have had this thing in veg for 3 months. I have super cropped the crap out of it. I pinched everything there was left to pinch yesterday. If you look closely at the picture of the inside of the Flower Tower, you will notice aggressively ribbed shelf supports. I have a wire shelf that goes inside that I believe is 2”x4” squares. I got some ideas, lol.


Sounds like you’ve done what you can. All you can do is keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Flower (May 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sounds like you’ve done what you can. All you can do is keep your fingers crossed.


And my toes, I was planning to have this thing in 12/12 a month ago, but life gets in the way. Took me 30 days longer to get the Flower Tower set up than I thought it would.


----------



## Flower (May 25, 2022)

I smoked some of that Girl Scout auto last night. 
She smacked me right in the face with an immediate head rush. It calmed down a few notches and I cruised along on a nice mellow ride. 
30 minutes, or maybe years, later, I noticed I had a numb spot developing between my eyes that was growing in size. 
Then the real ride started. Ole’ Brown Thumb was looking at me like I had lost my mind. In my defense though, you can’t watch Disjointed high and not laugh a little. I don’t really remember which episode I was watching, but it was obviously the funniest episode in the series. 
I have not been that high in a minute. As a matter of fact, I have not been that high since my 2019 Colorado elk hunt where I ran into a local feller out there with a bag full of hash. 
Needless to say, I am gonna try it again when I get home.


----------



## Flower (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what does that lemon auto smell like when you rub the stems?


It definitely has a unique, citrusy smell. I would not necessarily describe it as lemon, but definitely citrusy.


----------



## Flower (Jun 6, 2022)

Been out of town for 10 days. 
Left a friend here to house sit. 
He is trustworthy, but knows nothing about growing. Needless to say, I have some issues to attend to. 
On a good note, I cut the Lemon auto today, she went 97 days. 
I named her Moose.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 299372
> 
> Been out of town for 10 days.
> Left a friend here to house sit.
> ...


Other one squirrel?(said in a Boris accent)…


----------



## Flower (Jun 10, 2022)

One thing I have learned lately, MJ’s worst enemy is over watering. 
We have been out of town a lot for 3 to 5 days at a time. My solution for the absences was to water everything really good before I left, and hope for the best when I got home. 
I had returned from a camping trip in early May to find most of my plants in less than desirable shape. 
I thought I had some deficiencies. PH was in range. I thought maybe under feeding, over feeding, cal mag, maybe I was holding my mouth wrong when I was pouring the water. 
Then, we were out of town for 10 days. I had no choice but to get a house/plant sitter. 
When I got back, the situation was worse than before, but it was obvious that a lot of overwatering was done while I was gone. 
Overwatering really causes a lot of symptoms, that can be mistaken for a lot of different things. 
I decided I was going to quit giving the problem plants anything at all until I saw signs of under watering. 
Slowly, but surely, all my plants are starting to look nice and healthy again. 
I am to the point now, I give them nothing until I see signs of wilt. 
I am definitely seeing way more consistency when doing it this way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Use Fabric pots and it will help you with overwatering.


----------



## Flower (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Use Fabric pots and it will help you with overwatering.


I started transitioning totally to fabric pots a couple months ago. Been using 7 gallon talls. I think I am going to get some 5 gallon in the near future though to allow for more height adjustment during flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Yeah i use 3,5 and 7 gallon Fabric pots. I use the AC Infinity. I get them off Amazon. Just go to Amazon and Type in AC Infinty 3 gallon pots or whatever size you are looking for. A Five pack is only 19.00


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Flower (Jun 10, 2022)

I have been getting them from this place.


----------



## Flower (Jun 11, 2022)

I am pretty happy with the results of my Flower Tower. Sour D, and the smaller Jack Herer, are both budding up pretty good.


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2022)

I just checked the polls on BOTM. I actually have two votes!!!!
This is the first time anyone voted for me other than myself. 
I may not win, but by golly, I am improving. 
Happy happy happy!


----------



## johnelon92 (Jun 25, 2022)

stop watering too much if you see flowers growing


----------



## johnelon92 (Jun 25, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 299961
> View attachment 299962
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with the results of my Flower Tower. Sour D, and the smaller Jack Herer, are both budding up pretty good.


very great, keep it healthy.


----------



## Flower (Jun 28, 2022)

Sour D is really starting to put on some weight. 
Had a little PH issue there for a minute, but I think I have it under control now.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Mmm those buds look nice great job flower


----------



## Flower (Jun 29, 2022)

A little better view of what is going on in the Flower Tower. 
Jack Herer, in the foreground, is packing it on right now, as well as ole’ Sour D in the back. As you can tell, I have 5 plants in there that are in various stages of flower. 




The Nursery has plenty of up and comers that are patiently awaiting their turn in the Flower Tower.
Other than the Lemon Auto in the middle, that is. 
I have another one of them that will be ready sometime next month.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

I love the cool tube!….I used a couple on my last indoor grow

where did you source your Jack Herer seeds if I may ask?


----------



## Flower (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I love the cool tube!….I used a couple on my last indoor grow
> 
> where did you source your Jack Herer seeds if I may ask?



Seedsman.


----------



## Flower (Jun 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Supercropping may help



I would like to add, at this point I am very surprised that Sour D has not really stretched at all. I have not raised the light an inch the whole time she has been in there.


----------



## Flower (Jul 9, 2022)

Sour D should have around two weeks left before chop. 
The colas seem to be noticeably bigger every time I look in the Flower Tower. 
Currently, besides Sour D, I have two Jack Herers, a Chocolate Skunk, and another Sour D, which is a clone from my first. 
Next to go in the Flower Tower will be a Purple Ghost Candy. I have already started giving her flower nutrients in preparation. I will be up-potting her today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Looks like a potential winner in the Bud of the Month contest! Make sure you take a pic of your best bud and enter at:





						July 2022 BPOTM Entry Thread
					

July 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the July 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Flower (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like a potential winner in the Bud of the Month contest! Make sure you take a pic of your best bud and enter at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, don’t you worry, I will have a picture in there before the deadline. 
I have had an entry every month since I joined in March. 
Last month was a Lemon Auto, which I named Moose. 
This month will be Sour D. I believe I am gonna call her Medusa.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 302515
> 
> Sour D should have around two weeks left before chop.
> The colas seem to be noticeably bigger every time I look in the Flower Tower.
> ...


Very nice line up Flower


----------



## Flower (Jul 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Very nice line up Flower



Thank you, but I will never start so many strains again at one time, lol. 
Besides the Purple Ghost Candy, that is next to go in, I have a WW, Gelato, and Big Bud that are pretty much ready to go in as well. 
It has been a pain keeping up with all their different needs.


----------



## Flower (Jul 10, 2022)

The first time I found spider webs all over my plants, well, I thought I was in real trouble. 
I finally figured out I had a real spider hiding out somewhere. 
Got my first look at her today. She is a healthy looking gal, and I am grateful for the help she is providing me.

Edit, just realized, she is hiding out in the White Widow, lol.


----------



## gmo (Jul 10, 2022)

Hey @Flower . Nice looking setup you have there!
I see some yellow dotting on the leafs. Are you sure you don't have some spider mites too? Look at the underside of the leaf very closely to make sure!


----------



## Flower (Jul 10, 2022)

gmo said:


> Hey @Flower . Nice looking setup you have there!
> I see some yellow dotting on the leafs. Are you sure you don't have some spider mites too? Look at the underside of the leaf very closely to make sure!



I have scoured the underside of several leaves, with a loupe, and still do it on a regular basis. I have yet to find any mites. 
I was fighting some PH issues. I have it under control now, but I believe what you are seeing is the aftermath.


----------



## gmo (Jul 10, 2022)

Great news!


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Love it.


----------



## Flower (Jul 18, 2022)

Sneak peek’s of the official, upcoming, 
 July BOTM pics. 
This Sour Diesel is gonna be a beast. 
Get ready boys and girls, she is beautiful.


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

You are dialed in.  Hope you are having a good birthday


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 302605
> 
> 
> The first time I found spider webs all over my plants, well, I thought I was in real trouble.
> ...


Needs a name


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Needs a name


It's name would be dead spider if'n I saw it. HATE them bastards!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It's name would be dead spider if'n I saw it. HATE them bastards!


Looks like a Bat


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Has anyone seen Hopper?


----------



## Flower (Jul 22, 2022)

Medusa is officially entered in the BOTM contest. 
She will be at 9 weeks this coming Monday, and she still looks like she has a week or two to go. 
I am almost dreading this trim job, lol.


----------



## Flower (Aug 5, 2022)

Over the past week or so, I have been battling a little bud rot on Medusa. Every time I found some rot starting, I would cut the cola off the plant, trim it up and toss anything showing rot. 
Last night I finally just cut the whole plant down at a little over 10 weeks. 
I would have liked to have let her go a little longer, but decided it wasn’t worth it. 
Needless to say, I have been doing quite a bit of trimming lately, and still have an hour or two of work left to go on her. 
The humidity has been staying around 45% in the Flower Tower, so I feel I am within the necessary target range, and I have plenty of air flow, but the buds are so big, I guess they are just holding too much moisture. 
Anyway, I will get it figured out. 
I also have 3 other plants that are gonna be ready to chop in the next 30 days or so. I should be absolutely sick of trimming by the end of the month. 




This is what I got out of the Jack Herer that I chopped a couple weeks ago, the Sour Diesel that I am still in the process of trimming is gonna yield way more.


----------



## Flower (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh, and by the way, this is the Jack Herer I chopped.


----------



## boo (Aug 5, 2022)

that jack looks great, nice job growing her out...give the plastic containers a thought...they will leach harmful resins into your flowers...look for glass or BPA free composite containers...you don't wanna taint those nice flowers with the poisons in that plastic...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes, find a nice glass jar with a seal to keep that herb fresh and properly cured. I’m not a fan of plastic either but glass for sure will keep your weed just like new.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

I never use plastic. Plus the good shit sticks to it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 6, 2022)

boo said:


> that jack looks great, nice job growing her out...give the plastic containers a thought...they will leach harmful resins into your flowers...look for glass or BPA free composite containers...you don't wanna taint those nice flowers with the poisons in that plastic...


I never thought of that. Makes sense though. Thx.


----------



## Flower (Aug 6, 2022)

boo said:


> that jack looks great, nice job growing her out...give the plastic containers a thought...they will leach harmful resins into your flowers...look for glass or BPA free composite containers...you don't wanna taint those nice flowers with the poisons in that plastic...



I knew plastic would leach into liquids, but never gave any thought to leaching into a dried plant. 
I will switch them out today. 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Flower (Sep 21, 2022)

This Lemon auto, which I grew a few months ago, hermied on me and I ended up with 6 seeds total. This is the first auto I ever grew, and I didn’t realize, until it was too late, that autos stress easy. 
Of course, I had already pinched stems, fim’d, and did all kinds of tortuous stuff to the poor thing. 
I never found any pollen sacs or nanners on it, so I thought I was safe, but I ended up with seeds. 
I figured since the transgendered tendencies more than likely came from the torture I submitted the poor thing to, and not necessarily genetics, that I would save the seeds and see what happens. 





This, so far is the result of the first seed I planted. I can’t say that I am disappointed. 




I planted another seed last week.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

enjoy that harvest Amigo , big or small , there is nothing like enjoying one’s own herb!


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

Welcome Guest and Avery.  Glad you are here....you guys share the same IP address Hmmm...


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I start in Jiffy Pots with seed starter and then into where they will remain. Usually into 3 to 5 gallon pots with FF Ocean Forest. By the time the seedlings grow through the Jiffy Pots they are ready for the hot soil.



Nice, this is what I will do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

I switched to MG Twice as big. Didn't care for the Ocean Forest soil.
 But I do use all FFs line of nutrients and my plants love them too.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I switched to MG Twice as big. Didn't care for the Ocean Forest soil.
> But I do use all FFs line of nutrients and my plants love them too.


I actually grew in some this yr worked pretty well. I used GH flora series Micro, Bloom


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

My vegging plants loved the MG and in Flower I used FFs Grow Big,Big Bloom,CalMag and added EM-1.
I used CalMag in Vegg too.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My vegging plants loved the MG and in Flower I used FFs Grow Big,Big Bloom,CalMag and added EM-1.
> I used CalMag in Vegg too.


I did use Cal Mag and Overdrive that a great grower here shared his secret.
I will use it again


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I switched to MG Twice as big. Didn't care for the Ocean Forest soil.
> But I do use all FFs line of nutrients and my plants love them too.


Did you add perlite to the Ocean Forest to increase drainage?  It’s supposed to be really good soil


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

I always add Perlite.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

Ive grown in 100% Perlite


----------



## Flower (Nov 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My vegging plants loved the MG and in Flower I used FFs Grow Big,Big Bloom,CalMag and added EM-1.
> I used CalMag in Vegg too.







I discovered a couple months ago that our local meijers happens to carry fox farm nutes. I picked up some of the cultivation nation dry fert. 
I also picked up the boomerang comeback formula, and the root drench. 
Everything else I already had. 
I have not not made an official announcement yet, but I feel pretty confident that I will be totally going to the two part dry feed. 
I have been using it solely on flower for the past month, and am very pleased with the results. 
I feed once a week. The plants in week one through four get a half teaspoon of veggie, and a half teaspoon of flower nutes. 
The plants in week 5 through 7 get a full teaspoon of flower nutes only. 
Top dress into soil on Monday, and just straight water when needed the rest of the week. 
Plants are looking very healthy, and I am saving a lot of time by not doing all the mixing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2022)

I'll be watching. Never used the dry ferts.


----------



## Flower (Nov 20, 2022)

This Sour D, went into 12/12 on 10/27/22. 
Gelato top right, went in 9/30/22.  Other two are also sour d. 




This one here on 11/7/22. That is a white widow behind it. 

The Gelato was already in there when I started using the dry ferts. You can see what everything coming through behind it looks like. This is the best my plants have ever looked, and the feeding schedule is a breeze. 
I will add, the boomerang comeback formula is really impressing me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 313561
> 
> This Sour D, went into 12/12 on 10/27/22.
> Gelato top right, went in 9/30/22.  Other two are also sour d.
> ...


Do you need to pH these nutrients? Thanks.


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice looking plants Flower.


----------



## Flower (Nov 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Do you need to pH these nutrients? Thanks.


Well, I am not all that adamant about keeping up with my PH, if that answers your question, lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2022)

Flower said:


> Well, I am not all that adamant about keeping up with my PH, if that answers your question, lol.


It does and I haven’t checked pH in years(queue to frown and angry emoji’s)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2022)

Flower said:


> Well, I am not all that adamant about keeping up with my PH, if that answers your question, lol.


I used Kelp4Less dry nutes for a few grows. Dry is certainly much more economical. Didn’t pH with those and they are not ‘organic’(or certified anyway). I think I am lucky with my town water.


----------



## Flower (Nov 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I used Kelp4Less dry nutes for a few grows. Dry is certainly much more economical. Didn’t pH with those and they are not ‘organic’(or certified anyway). I think I am lucky with my town water.


I don’t have city water. My water is pumped from a spring in the woods out back.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

your plants look healthy and happy


----------



## Flower (Dec 3, 2022)

All my plants in flower are still doing great on the cult nation dry ferts. 












The last of my most recent batch of clones are ready to come out of the swamp cloner. Gonna be running a whole lotta gelato in the near future. 




LSD in front, Banana Mango in back. 
Future mothers for a run of each in the upcoming months.


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 4, 2022)

That humidity dome with coffee mug heater is brilliant!

What variety is LSD?  Lemon something?


----------



## Flower (Dec 4, 2022)

TheDevilYouLove said:


> That humidity dome with coffee mug heater is brilliant!
> 
> What variety is LSD?  Lemon something?











						LSD | Marijuana Strain Reviews
					

LSD the hallucinogen is known to induce anxiety-riddled bad trips. Thankfully, LSD the marijuana strain delivers a psychedelic effect without the negative edge. It's a near-even balance of sativa and indica (45:55 sativa/indica ratio). What sets this strain apart is its astronomically high THC le...




					www.allbud.com


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Dec 4, 2022)

Flower said:


> LSD | Marijuana Strain Reviews
> 
> 
> LSD the hallucinogen is known to induce anxiety-riddled bad trips. Thankfully, LSD the marijuana strain delivers a psychedelic effect without the negative edge. It's a near-even balance of sativa and indica (45:55 sativa/indica ratio). What sets this strain apart is its astronomically high THC le...
> ...


Oh, thanks.  I better stay away from that one. I don’t need drugs to have anxiety riddled trips


----------



## Flower (Dec 4, 2022)

TheDevilYouLove said:


> Oh, thanks.  I better stay away from that one. I don’t need drugs to have anxiety riddled trips


It’s actually pretty nice smoke. I ran one a few months ago.


----------



## Flower (Dec 9, 2022)

6 rooted Gelato clones up top, along with one White Widow seedling. 
The 6 pots down low contain White Widow, Gelato, LSD, and Banana Mango. 




The 4 largest pots are Gelato, White Widow, and the Lemon Auto in the far corner that is still going through an identity crisis. 




This WW has been in 12/12 for around 20 days. She is starting to get a little frosty. 




Gonna chop this Sour D today and move the Gelato behind it up to death row. 




This Gelato clone, out of my most recent batch, was the first to take root. 
I am going to shape this one into something interesting, just because I can.


----------



## Flower (Dec 23, 2022)

Current picture of the Gelato I am training. 



Topped a WW today. 



The LSD and Banana Mango are getting a little out of control. 
Still need to wait about 30 days before I start clones.


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

the plant on the last pic, bottom left has nice lateral branches...nice training...


----------



## Flower (Dec 28, 2022)

Not much to add right now. All plants are healthy and happy. Another Gelato will be going into 12/12 January 1. 
Gonna leave a picture of the Gelato I am training just to document where I am at with it. Just doing something different with this one.


----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2023)

Sour D always ends up looking really ratty towards the end. You would think I would have some amber trichomes at the moment, but they are still 50/50 cloudy and clear.


----------



## Flower (Jan 7, 2023)

The White Widow that I topped the other day is coming along nicely.


----------



## Flower (Sunday at 9:20 AM)

Got those inward pointing fans out of the way per @Tdub.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 9:28 AM)

Flower said:


> View attachment 316670
> 
> Sour D always ends up looking really ratty towards the end. You would think I would have some amber trichomes at the moment, but they are still 50/50 cloudy and clear.



is that the AJ cut of sour d?

the sour d is some really good herbs

your plants look happy and healthy


----------



## T_Dub (Sunday at 9:41 AM)

Flower said:


> View attachment 316992
> 
> Got those inward pointing fans out of the way per @Tdub.



Your plant looks great!  

That’s what I kept doing according to the quadline instructions…..removing inward-facing leaves regularly to uncover bud sites.  I think it’s looking fantastic!  There aren’t many write ups on Quadlining online (or double mainline), but it looks correct to me.

I make no promises about Quadlining yet……still an experiment for me.  My next step in week 4 of veg (and how I broke a branch) was using landscape stakes to guide the branches in the shape of a plus sign.  I look forward to following along to see how it works for you.


----------



## Flower (Sunday at 10:04 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> is that the AJ cut of sour d?
> 
> the sour d is some really good herbs
> 
> your plants look happy and healthy



The Sour D I have been running was gifted to me. Where the original cut came from, I have no idea. The wife and I have not been very impressed with it, hence the reason I am discontinuing it in my rotation. The two Sour D’s I have in 12/12 right now are my last.


----------



## Flower (Today at 7:32 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> is that the AJ cut of sour d?
> 
> the sour d is some really good herbs
> 
> your plants look happy and healthy



One thing I would like to mention, and get your opinion, the Sour D I have been running smells straight up like cat piss when jarred. 
Do you, or anyone else consider that typical?


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 7:48 AM)

Never ran Sour D but I also never had weed smell like cat piss either. I know there is a strain called Cat Piss though. Wonder if it has that strain in it.


----------



## Flower (Today at 7:57 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Never ran Sour D but I also never had weed smell like cat piss either. I know there is a strain called Cat Piss though. Wonder if it has that strain in it.



I was kind of thinking the same thing. 
I gave a friend of mine a cut of Sour D last year. His wife even mentioned that one strain he was growing smelled like cat piss when he was trimming it. 
She didn’t know which strain it was, but I had a pretty good idea.


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 8:03 AM)

Yep,,I bet it's got some Cat Piss strain in it or it's just a rare phenotype.


----------



## Lesso (Today at 8:21 AM)

Flower said:


> One thing I would like to mention, and get your opinion, the Sour D I have been running smells straight up like cat piss when jarred.
> Do you, or anyone else consider that typical?


If you put it in jars too early to cure it can get a build up of ammonia. Also double check the interior buds for any signs of mold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 10:00 AM)

Yeah that is true. Better be burping lot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Today at 10:25 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,I bet it's got some Cat Piss strain in it or it's just a rare phenotype.





when Cat Piss Kush first came out they were offered on Seedbay auction and the first pack went for $1306.00


----------

